# Aisha,Ali and their cousins..



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi guys  I havnt written in a while, but some new stories have come to light. 
Aisha and Ali are HUGE now.. and about 5 weeks old. Only the past couple of days have they been exploring their surroundings, and learning to fly on top of the railings of my balcony, and back down again. They look like full grown pigeons now, but still have that cute squeeky coo when dad comes around. 

When dad comes around -- that is something else to note. Mom is nowhere to be found the past while. I suspected she and her mate were mating again when Aisha and Ali were about 3-4 weeks old, and now I suppose she is sitting on eggs somewhere. They decided not to make my balcony their home afterall. Just a playpen for the first two. 

On a sadder note... my pigeons cousins next door on my neighbor's balcony have been having a rough life. I wrote a while ago about the two of them being kicked from their nest so parents could lay new eggs, and it seemed they were barely getting fed. They were siblings, but one of them was nearly half the side of the other. When they were being fed, it was the bigger one who got the most food. But then I started seeing something pretty cool, not only was big brother cuddling on top of his little sister to keep her warm (by the way, im assuming sex for dramatic storyline effects), he would feed her a little bit as well! I guess that is what was keeping her going. I still thought for sure she could die any second, though. She seemed so "Ratty", and although her behavior seemed normal..she just LOOKED very poorly. Head and neck feathers ratty, etc. 

Well, the story took a twist yesterday. Last I checked on them was about 2 or 3 days ago, and all seemed well. I went out yesterday to find big brother dead on his side  I have no idea what happened. If he was not getting fed, then surely the smaller one would have died as well, if not first. But she seems to be totally fine. 

I hadnt been doing it before, because it seemed like the parents were still coming around -- but yesterday I put out a bowl of water (which the adult pigeons love) and also bought some budge seed they love as well and, Ive seen Baby try and feed herself walking around the balconies, so I sprinkled some by where she sleeps hoping she'd thrive. 

She still looks ratty, though.  Is this maybe a sign of a disease of some sort? Maybe that is why they got kicked out in the first place? Maybe that is how big brother died? Although, he did not have the same symptoms. She's pretty small but has to be around the same age as Aisha and Ali.. 4 weeks give or take. Any ideas??


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi MellissaG, Glad to hear your babies are doing well, but sorry about the little pair from next door. Is there any way you could capture the remaining one. If she is looking ratty, she's probably not capable of taking care of herself and will be the next to die. Please put out food and water for all the pidgies as city life can be really hard for these birds (as I am learning). If there is a way to put water near where Baby comes then she can drink as well. The neighbor birds probably could not fly well enough to keep themselves fed and watered so . . .


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

yep the dish of water and food I put out is about 2 feet away from her (as close as I could get)

The food, actually, I sort of "threw" at her..lol..by where she sits, so she can peck around. But I think she feels scared to come too close to my side of the balcony. Last time she was over here it was pretty traumatic, as I think it was just when they got kicked out..and so my baby's parents attacked their parents, etc.. it was a lot of feathery craziness. I thought they actually got attacked first by my pigeons, so I thought I was doing them a favor by guiding them back to their side of the balcony...it wasnt until later I realized they were not wanted over there either, but theyre too scared to come back. Well, now its just her. 

Im going to take her inside tonight, I think. I might as well. I dont have a cage or anything but ill look on craigslist and see if I can find one from someone right now.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

You can use an overturned laundry basket until you get something more suitable. Thanks for taking her in. Hope you'll be successful. There's a few folks up in Canada that might be able to offer more immediate assistance depending on where you live. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a little update. Aisha and Ali have officially left the nest! 

The past couple of days they have been jumping to the railing, and exploring the neighbors balcony. This morning I went out to see how they were doing, and there was not a bird in sight  Happy for their success, but sad at the same time.. I went back inside. Ive checking periodically incase they were to come back. Then I decided, about 30 minutes ago they could not have gone too far! I leaned over my railing, and looked up. Nope, not there. Sideways? No not over there..

But then..









I have a feeling i'll be seeing them again this evening  

That is Aisha on the left and Ali on the right, gender named after their parents coloring. Mom was darker, dad was lighter. Oh and, that is dad to the side about 2 feet away on the right. 


On another note, their cousin next door, who ive now named "Baby", is still doing well and pretty vibrant. Though I fear malnutrition has stunted her growth and she perhaps will never fly with a flock -- she would be about the same age as Aisha and Ali right now, and yet she has not even flown to a railing yet, when her parents disowned her for whatever reason there was nobody around to show her how


----------

